# What Makes A Good EMT or Paramedic?



## WLSC2008 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi!   I am new to EMTLife and was just wondering what everyone’s thoughts are on the idea of what makes a good EMT or Paramedic?  I have been in the EMS system for many years now.  I have been an E-911 Dispatcher for an ambulance service where I live and have created some great relationships and also love the environment and the excitement.  
     For many years now I have thought about getting my EMT-B certification and taking a job at the squad where I dispatch at.  I signed up for a first responder class but that was cancelled due to a lack of participants.  
    In the spring at my college I attend full time they are offering an EMT-B certification class and I am going to sign up for.   I am excited and thrilled that it is a class that I want to take for my self.
    Anyone have any thoughts on this subject of what makes a good EMT?

Would love to hear your advice.  I have honestly thrown it around in my head that I was not sure I could do it.  But I think I am going to try.

Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are many attributes on being a good EMT, Paramedic or just a good health care professional.

These are the attributes I look for in a student, employee, peer

1 Passion for the career. More than just wanting to look good or have all the toys, such as whacker. One should actually enjoy helping people, and in the profession to grow, mature, and be better for the patients benefit. At the same time realize, it is a job, not a hobby and with it there a limitations. 

2. Knowledge. Can't say enough. One must have a thorough knowledge in sciences, medicine, and have the ability to perform it as well. As with above, a passion and understanding to never be stagnant and want to continue to learn. 

3. Professionalism: Appearance, demeanor, attitude and projects such. One cannot accurate portray to those that are not knowledgeable in medicine that they are professional with poor uniform, poor hygiene, ill kept and foul mouth. Possess good communication techniques in both written and verbal usage. 

4. Accountability: Takes the job serious enough, yet realizes their limitations. 

These are just a few...

R/r 911


----------



## Rattletrap (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the crew! 

Am curious? Who is teaching the class at West Lib?

I got my start on West Liberty VFD and was a member there for over 10 years. I miss that department a good crew over there. I also got my degree from WLSC.

A lot of what can make a good EMS professional is what is in their heart, their knowledge, and willingness to learn. They are not in it for the glory.

Oh yea, and what Rid said too.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 13, 2007)

I think a good dose of humility helps.  Being able to admit when you don't know what to do for a patient.  Knowing when you need more help.  Being able to listen to the medic/nurse/doc tell you what you did wrong and hearing what you could do better next time.  Knowing that we don't determine when someone's number is up, but we help to increase the odds in their favor.  

If we don't start out with the humility, we'll have it before we are through.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 14, 2007)

What makes a good EMT or Medic?  a sense of humor


----------



## brassguy (Sep 15, 2007)

sense of humor-true! Also realizing that patients are people who have a life, family and don't want to be in that situation at that time, really listening to patients, basically treating them like humans! There are a few EMT's and paramedics where I work who have forgotten this!


----------



## polarbear (Sep 17, 2007)

Remember to talk to your pt, even if they do not respond or you think they cannot hear you. You may feel silly, but I have seen times where that pt CAN hear you and have later said it help them understand what was going on. Also, with a pt that can talk to you, keep them talking. Even if it is about nothing. If you can keep there mind working and off the situation they will remain calm. A pt is ALWAYS better if they are calm. They will be better off physically and mentally but also make your job treating them much easier.

Lastly, don't be afraid to ask questions or say you don't know or understand something. We all started off not knowing anything; there is no shame in that. Learn from the folks you work with. Not everything someone tells you will be right, but listen anyway and make your own decision. I would rather work with an FNG who asks a lot of questions, says they know NOTHING, and has me show them everything the first time, than be with someone who thinks they know it all and end up doing more harm than good.

Good luck


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Sep 19, 2007)

Do you know the difference between a paramedic and God?..........God doesnt think he is a paramedic!  Little paragod humor for ya. I would said compassion,responsiblitiy, ability to stay calm when everything and everyone around you is in complete choas. Intelligent about your field and always attempting to learn something but not having a big ego.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 19, 2007)

brassguy said:


> sense of humor-true! Also realizing that patients are people who have a life, family and don't want to be in that situation at that time, really listening to patients, basically treating them like humans! There are a few EMT's and paramedics where I work who have forgotten this!



I treat all my patients like druids.  Sometimes they aren't the druids I am looking for.


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't forget that everyone in EMS must possess an uncanny ability to shovel down peculiar looking piles of junk food in record time.


----------

